# Di Vessel on the cheap



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Larger than most to fill but massive savings in the long run :thumb:

https://www.vyair.com/1044-high-pre...fe-resin-vessel-51-2-litre-capacity-blue.html


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Made me smile


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

What are the costs involved ?

Is it simply a case of connection a hose from a tap to the DI vessel .. the. Hose from the do vessel to your PW/ normal hose end for a rinse down ?


----------



## AB_ (Apr 16, 2020)

That's a very decent deal. Will refrain as my 7L has just been refilled.


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

v_r_s said:


> What are the costs involved ?
> 
> Is it simply a case of connection a hose from a tap to the DI vessel .. the. Hose from the do vessel to your PW/ normal hose end for a rinse down ?


Pretty much, I've no shade and black car so use it for the whole wash. Cost wise depends on the water hardness in your area and some resin makes.

25l of good resin is about £85, that will last me about 6-8 months washing every weekend.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

A cheap vessel but only practical for a fixed installation. No way are you going to haul around a 50 litre vessel. Plus an initial outlay of £170 for resin :doublesho


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

fatdazza said:


> A cheap vessel but only practical for a fixed installation. No way are you going to haul around a 50 litre vessel. Plus an initial outlay of £170 for resin :doublesho


:lol: Come on mr fat wallet how much you spent on wax etc etc over the years fixed at home with abit of hose will last you a lifetime. maybe unless you wash your car 4 times aday :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have the slightly smaller one that is 7" diameter and it works very well. Many times the recommendation is for a slim tall vessel is way better.

I bet that will provide 0ppm water for a very long time. Mine is and I haven't had to roll it around the floor and no smells.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

They are well worth every penny spent. That’s one hell of a good price until you factor in the amount of resin needed. Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

There's a risk that the resin could grow bacteria and become contaminated if it gets warm so you'd need to run water through it, if kept outside, every couple of weeks minimum. 
Now that would be bad news....

are we sure that's not a typo ??


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> There's a risk that the resin could grow bacteria and become contaminated if it gets warm so you'd need to run water through it, if kept outside, every couple of weeks minimum.
> Now that would be bad news....
> 
> are we sure that's not a typo ??


Well spotted Mark! But idont think the members on here will leave washing there cars that long Besides didnt you have a spray that continuously killed bacteria even after spraying. its nice when we all help each other out! thats why i love DW !! :thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

It’s not a typo, the 63litre one is only £40 that’s even more resin. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Radish293 said:


> It's not a typo, the 63litre one is only £40 that's even more resin.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I didn't want to post that one as fattaza would not find his lost wallet 😂👍


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

chillly said:


> I didn't want to post that one as fattaza would not find his lost wallet 😂👍


You would need to buy a ladder to fill it :lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

fatdazza said:


> You would need to buy a ladder to fill it :lol:


Shorty :thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

RaceGlazer said:


> There's a risk that the resin could grow bacteria and become contaminated if it gets warm so you'd need to run water through it, if kept outside, every couple of weeks minimum.
> Now that would be bad news....
> 
> are we sure that's not a typo ??


Great contribution and a very real one especially when temps get warm. It needs to me moved and replaced within decent time frame. :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

You probably have more bacteria on your hands and key board. Anyways guys Hard water will damage your paintwork more than the dreaded resin. having spoken to one of the resin companies they suggest removing all water from vessel if your not using it by removing the water input when rinsing or filling containers etc etc. Strange how much info they give you when you speak to them.


My shadow will be along shortly. Mr negative.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I cant see how you can do that as the resin itself would still be wet between the grains, so no benefit.

But if you do get bacterial growth then this will kill it: https://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/Race-Glaze-Anti-Bacterial-Cleaner-250ml/


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

chillly said:


> Made me smile
> 
> How to Change/Replace Resin in a DI Vessel with Tights | Window Cleaning - YouTube


If it's stupid and it works...it aint stupid! That looks like by far an the easiest way I've come across to empty a vessle, will give it a try an the wife has laddered one leg of hers next time.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Mother-Goose said:


> If it's stupid and it works...it aint stupid! That looks like by far an the easiest way I've come across to empty a vessle, will give it a try an the wife has laddered one leg of hers next time.


yea how simple was it. never would have thought of it.. pillow cases are now safe eh


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

I've decided that a vessel is my next purchase..the filled vyair 25ltr looks a very good deal..especially with the discount applied (thanks for the heads up chilly!)

I suppose that i'm looking for some reassurance that i'm buying the correct item..also anything else I need to know please?

:thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I bought a vessel that is 7" diameter (I thought but maybe it is the 0835). I bought a chimney clamp to hold it to the garage wall. I also bought a hot water tank jacket to wrap it in to insulate it.

My vessel is fixed to the wall of my garage. The wall faces east and the vessel has never frozen.

Not necessarily these particular ones but for eample:

https://directflues.co.uk/stove-pipe-stainless-7/wall-bracket-adjustable-7-inch

https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Bri...r-Cylinder-Jacket---457-x-1066mm-PK4/p/210203

ETA: Just checked my order. There used to be a site called "thewatersite" it ended up being vyair and is now gone but they used to do a 0735 vessel.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

CharliesTTS said:


> I've decided that a vessel is my next purchase..the filled vyair 25ltr looks a very good deal..especially with the discount applied (thanks for the heads up chilly!)
> 
> I suppose that i'm looking for some reassurance that i'm buying the correct item..also anything else I need to know please?
> 
> :thumb:


In all honesty mate a quick call to them or use there live chat option explaining the use you require is my tip. you may only need a 11 ltr for the use that you require. or you may even have need and storage for a bigger vessel. No pun intended of course  Ordering correct connectors is also a good tip :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I bought a vessel that is 7" diameter (I thought but maybe it is the 0835). I bought a chimney clamp to hold it to the garage wall. I also bought a hot water tank jacket to wrap it in to insulate it.
> 
> My vessel is fixed to the wall of my garage. The wall faces east and the vessel has never frozen.
> 
> ...


That tank jacket is a good tip as they recommend not letting the resin drop below one. :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The jacket extends above the height of the vessel so when not in the use the vessel is completely covered.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> The jacket extends above the height of the vessel so when not in the use the vessel is completely covered.


:thumb: Also some tights to empty resin when changing:thumb:

These connectors would be great but i dont think we have them in uk ?


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

having spoken via live chat.. ive been recommended the following:

https://www.vyair.com/0817-high-pre...fe-resin-vessel-11-0-litre-capacity-blue.html

£80 all in with discount! :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

A long read but well worth it - though easy to be seduced by a large capacity vessel, it not be the best buy....

The size and shape of the unit has a big impact on the maximum flow rate of the water through the unit, the volume of water that can be treated before the resin needs changing and also the quality of the water produced. The performance of a water filter comes down to contact time between the water and the mixed bed resin within the unit. The longer the contact time, the better the quality of the water will be, as the resin has longer to remove the dissolved ions (or impurities).

The best way to achieve long contact time is to have a good amount of resin in relation to the flow rate of the water. This is represented by what is known as the 40 bed volumes per hour rule. That is the bed volume of resin in the unit multiplied by 40 which gives the optimum flow rate of water for that sized unit per hour. So a unit with 6 litres of resin in should (theoretically) be able to treat up to 240Lts per hour. In real terms this rule is rarely adhered to however, but does give a good guideline to the effectiveness if individual units.

Unfortunately the story doesn´t end there as the "aspect ratio" of the filter also needs to be taken into account. This is basically the height of the filter divided by the diameter. The bigger the aspect ratio (i.e. the taller and thinner the unit) the better the performance will be. This is because the water has a greater depth of resin to pass through and therefore the resin has a greater chance of removing all of the impurities.
A narrower diameter filter will also ensure that the water is distributed across the whole cross sectional area of the filter, thereby using all the resin bed to its maximum capacity.

The standard Race Glaze 7L filter is a 6" diameter by 18" high vessel, which has an aspect ratio of 3. The vast majority of window cleaning filter products are based either on 8"diameter by 17" high vessels which only have an aspect ratio of 2.1 or a 7" by 13" vessels which only has an aspect ratio of 1.9. As such these units can suffer with the external edges of the resin not being fully utilised, and therefore giving lower capacity than the volume of resin would suggest. In the window cleaning industry this isn´t so much of a problem as the filters are generally used as the final stage of a multiple stage purification process.
As such the water is already quite pure before it gets to these filters, so any shortfall in efficiency isn´t really noticed as they have such a low mineral load anyway.

With mains water however the load on the resin is much higher, with the mineral content of the water often being tens of or even a hundred of times higher than the water from the window cleaning purification process.

The new Race Glaze 14L filter is a 6" diameter by 35" high vessel having an aspect ratio of 5.8, far in excess of anything else available on the market. Coupled with a large resin capacity of 14 litres this filter now has unrivalled capacity for those who like to use a lot of water when rinsing their car.
The tested capacity figures also bear this theory out.

We filled 3 separate vessels with the same mixed bed resin (Purolite MB400) and tested the overall capacity at the same standard flow rate (6 litres per minute) using Harpenden towns mains water at a TDS of 420. The volume of water produced before the quality reached 10ppm (still good enough to no give spots, but a sign that the resin bed is beginning to fail from its initial 0ppm reading) were as follows:-

• Race Glaze 6" by 18" 7L filter gave 415 litres of water from 7 litres of resin.

• Window Cleaning type 8" by 17" filter gave 480 litres of water from 10 litres of resin.

• Race Glaze 6" by 35" 14L filter gave 1105 litres of water from 14 litres of resin.

You can see from these figures that by simply using a taller thinner filter you significantly increase the capacity of the unit from 59 litres of water per litre of resin with the 6x18 to 79 litres of water per litre of resin with the 6x35.

So what´s the downside then?
The reason the window cleaning industry tend to use 8x17 vessels is that they tend to be a bit dumpier and if stored in a moving van (as they generally are) they will be more stable than a taller thinner unit. Clearly a 6" diameter by 35" high filter is going to be top heavy and more likely to fall over, so needs to be secured, but if sited in your garage then securing the filter shouldn´t be a problem. We do offer a heavy duty wall bracket which will do the job.

The only other downside is that the old trick of "backwashing" the filter probably won´t give you extra capacity as the filter has used all of its resin bed up by being efficient in the first place. The backwashing process (where the inlet and outlet connections are swapped over and water passed upwards through the filter) moves the resin bed around and re-classifies some of the un-used resin back to the centre of the filter. As such best keep some spare resin to hand for when it finally fails.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

CharliesTTS said:


> having spoken via live chat.. ive been recommended the following:
> 
> https://www.vyair.com/0817-high-pre...fe-resin-vessel-11-0-litre-capacity-blue.html
> 
> £80 all in with discount! :thumb:


Good for you mate :thumb:


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Mark - What's you best price on your 7l vessel please?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

chillly said:


> Also some tights to empty resin when changing[/url]


What denier should we use though?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What denier should we use though?


I suppose it depends on the size of your vessel and how much resin you have. Heavy duty ones would be a safe bet me thinks Stockings look great on but dont hold much  :argie: Disclaimer.. im not getting blamed for tights that are too flimsy causing a spillage :lol:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

CharliesTTS said:


> Mark - What's you best price on your 7l vessel please?


Cheapest place to buy our 7L vessel from is our home site here: https://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/400-litre-0ppm-car-washing-filter/

You can buy from me off eBay for a tenner more if you wish - some do !


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What denier should we use though?


Just done a resin change using tights. What an absolutely brilliant idea. It works an absolute treat so much less mess. I've kept the other leg for next time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Then wash and back in the draw before anyone notices they are gone.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

radish293 said:


> i've kept the other leg for next time.


🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Radish293 said:


> Just done a resin change using tights. What an absolutely brilliant idea. It works an absolute treat so much less mess. I've kept the other leg for next time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Recycling is echologic and great for the planet:thumb: I wonder if that lady in the video now realizes how clever she was Save the other leg for next time :lol: Brilliant:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Then wash and back in the draw before anyone notices they are gone.


There probably the size of a Hammock after all that weight


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What denier should we use though?


Err not fishnets then?


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

What would people recommend between the Vyair 7L and 11L? Both more or less the same price! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------

